# What is a good price form Amano Shrimp?



## AquaNeko

BA @ NY has them for $1.99 I think that is the sale price as I do not know what the regular price is.

http://bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_NorthYork.html?reloaded=true

So I ask for those that are in the know, what is a good price for amano shrimp and what are the normal and high price for them?

Any precautions I should know about them before getting them? Dieases? Do I need to quarantine them? How can I tell I'm getting real amano shrimps? How can I tell fe/male?


----------



## Fish_Man

Male shrimp have a line of separate dots while females have dashes almost appearing to be a broken line.

Price usually range from $1.99 - $2.99 pretty average I think.
Frank's has it for $1.75


----------



## gucci17

BA's price is actually pretty reasonable for amano shrimp. I can't comment on the quality though.

I'd say $2 is pretty reasonable for amano shrimp. I bought some from Kat alonggggg time ago and they were HUGE and only $2 each!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Fish_Man said:


> Male shrimp have a line of separate dots while females have dashes almost appearing to be a broken line.
> 
> Price usually range from $1.99 - $2.99 pretty average I think.
> Frank's has it for $1.75


Franks is a little out of the way to the north east of the city. Tho thanks for the heads up. How large are the ones he sells normally?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

gucci17 said:


> BA's price is actually pretty reasonable for amano shrimp. I can't comment on the quality though.
> 
> I'd say $2 is pretty reasonable for amano shrimp. I bought some from Kat alonggggg time ago and they were HUGE and only $2 each!


What do you mean by quality? Is there a amano grading system?

I was looking to drop a few into my 10gal which has 5 x z.danios, 1 x oto cat, some ramhorn snails, and a few RCS around. I've read before amanos should be 1 per gallon and I was thinking of getting 4-5 pending the price. Yah I know buying day 10 would mean a faster clean up but long term I'd have to get rid of some as I don't have the extra tank space fo rthem. I was thinking 5 would be a good maintenance crew where as 10 would make a good fast clean up crew.


----------



## penpal

big al's mississauga is having a sale on amano's 3 for 1.99

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Mississauga.html?reloaded=true


----------



## Joeee

penpal said:


> big al's mississauga is having a sale on amano's 3 for 1.99
> 
> http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Mississauga.html?reloaded=true


I think they titled "Algae-eating shrimp" as CRS, RCS, and those Bumblebees. I never knew they had Amanos until recently considering that they're at the opposite sides of the store so I don't know if Amanos are under the same category.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

PenPal,

Unless the species genus is listed it could be anything listed as algae eating fish. Like umm... otocinclus are algae eating fish but omnivoire fish are known to nibble on some algae so would that make goldfish/tetras/etc that are omnivoires labeled as algae eating fish? Yes they could I think but not really good business practice. If you're around that location could you find out what species is being sold and if they are amanos? It's a long drive out to missy being on hte opposite side of town.


----------



## AquaNeko

If those are true amanos at the missy location any anyone that works in the missy area but lives around P.Mall or surroundings could get some for me at the sale price I would really appreciate it.  Just let me know and we can wokr something out.


----------



## george

Neko,

I may go tomorrow. Give me a phone number here or as PM so I can call you and let you know.

George


----------



## zenafish

Isn't BA putting them on sale at 3 for $1.99 this week? I was going to pick up a good bunch.


----------



## AquaNeko

It appears to be amano but I need someone with visual contact to get a positive ID in the tank.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Mississauga.html?reloaded=true

The image on the Oct-13-2010 sale posting there looks like amanos but need a P.I.D.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I doubt that BAs would mistaken amano shrimp for anything else. They just call them by the proper name which is algae eating shrimp.
But yes, the one it the ad is a amano shrimp/algae eating shrimp.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## george

Went to BA Miss. They are sold out on Amano Shrimps. No word if they are going to be restocked soon.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Does BA do rainchecks on thier sales?

I'd like 9 for my tank just to factor in if I take a 50% loss on the shrimp I should still have 4-5.

Edit:

I mean does BA globally do rain checks or is it store dependent?


----------



## WiyRay

No, I highly doubt they do rainchecks.
Have you tried lucky's? 4 for $10 isn't a GREAT deal, but its closer than mississauga.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Does Aquapets stock anamos? If so how much? Could someone aroudn the area of visiting come back with a price check?


----------

